# Experience of wake to sleep



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm after people's experiences of how this works & if it was successful?

blossom is usually a 7-7 sleeper unless ill or teething, however a few weeks ago she began waking at 6am and now often just after 5am. She doesn't wake upset just chats & plays with her toys so I don't rush into her - when she stands up & is obviously not going back off I do. On rare occasions she will go back off for half hour or so but usually not. My concern is she becomes so tired early in the day causing grumps & accidents & I need a longer sleep too lol. She is still ready for bed & appropriately tired by 7pm so am dubious of making bed time later (previously for uncontrollable reasons she gone to bed late, she never lays in - if anything she's up earlier!). She eats very well throughout the day & her last meal is 5.30 then milk just before sleep. 

I'm wondering if the wake to sleep method may help? I've read a little on it & will research more but wondered if anyone has experienced similar & had success from doing this?


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi, you have my sympathies as our LO goes through periods of bad sleep so we know how exhausting sleep deprivation is.

What age is blossom? Does she nap during the day?
At this time of year, I wouldn't change anything til after the clocks change this w/end. Also lots of friends have been complaining on ** of their little ones being awake from 5 and that's not normal for them.

I've not tried wake to sleep as such but have lumped LO into bed with me before he was fully awake and just went back to sleep and he followed suit. So sometimes I think the theory of waking to sleep must work. Although if LO is poor sleeper like mine I think they could actually wake up.

In meantime id make sure room is dark and check other noises around the 5am mark ie is boiler firing up, does your neighbour Rev car leaving early and try blocking what could be rising her. We have soft music playing all night in LOs room and found this made a difference generally to his sleep.

Ps stock up on caffeine & chocolate and possibly get to bed an hour or so earlier so you don't run yourself down
X


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Mummy2blossom - snap! Rather spookily I could of written that post word for word! The last month Loretta has also changed from 7 O clock riser to 6 o clock but sometimes this is 5.30/5.45 ( to early when you have been used to 7!)

I was kinda hoping that the clocks going forward may help so am waiting to see what happens. 

I think i'd be a bit scared to try the wake to sleep method as I don't think she's go back off and then be awake even earlier but I don't know much about it so would also be interested to hear others experiences of it xxx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks ladies!

Gertie, blossom has just turned 17 months, she usually has 1.5 hour nap after lunch (this has been bit awol recently too lol). 
We have a blackout blind & blackout curtains so it's practically pitch black all night/morning. There are various noises that go on first thing in the morning but nothing new that she won't have heard before. 

Good point about the clocks changing, I'd totally forgotten about that so look forward to seeing what could happen naturally!

Lorella, sorry you're having the same issues but to be honest I'm glad someone else is as at times I think I'm the only one to have a baby do this!  Fingers crossed the clocks changing helps us out!


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi

I have also been toying with wake to sleep but haven't dared.  My little boy (21 months) has started waking 5-5.30.  Like others I am hoping the change to the clocks helps ...

I was feeling sorry for myself but then on Monday he woke at 4am and I realised it could be a lot worse!

Hope things improve


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I think it's quite normal this time of year as mornings are getting lighter, I dread to think what time my two will be waking (and waking me) in a couple of months time.  I realise it doesn't really help you, but most kids wake earlier over the summer.  I just manage the tiredness with naps.  My son will sometimes go back to sleep but my daughter is straight in to me the second she wakes up and hell would freeze over before she'd go back to bed and sleep.  I'd like them to sleep later, but putting them to bed later has never helped with that at all - if anything I put them to bed earlier just so they're not so tired when they inevitably wake early.  Wearing them out physically does help, especially with my son, and it tends to make my daughter more likely to accept a nap.  Other than that, making sure rooms are as dark as you can make them and moving beds/cots so that they don't get direct sunlight in their faces first thing can help, but again, it's a bit hit and miss.

All the best, 

Wyxie xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

M2b - 5.20 this morning 😔. I decided I couldn't start the day at that time. Brought her in to us. She wriggled and moaned for about 15 mins but then just wriggled and then by 6 she fell back asleep ( although she was a bit restless). Anyway meant I got up with her at 6.40 which is better than 5.20! We didn't get back to sleep but it was good to just lie there and rest! Don't want to get into bad habits though by doing this. Really keeping fingers crossed for clocks changing. Hope your day didn't start too early. I know how tiring it can be and frustrated it can make you. Hugs xxx

Thanks for the tips ladies x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

If you find the answer to early rising PLEASE PLEASE share. Before 5.30 again this morning and no chance of going back. Every morning he comes in for a cwtch, he always has but there is no chance of him going back to sleep. He physically opens your eyes or pulls off the quilt! 

Wee man goes down  at 6.30pm and his waking seems to go through cycles ranging from 5.00 - 6.20. We have black out blinds and there doesn't seem to be a trigger sound  that wakes him. We've done the grow clock - nothing! Not even a minute. Putting him to bed later doesn't change a thing - he's just more grumpy in the morning.

He then goes back by 9.30 and sleeps for another 2/3 hours so he obviously needs it. All the books seem to have no answers for early risers - they just suggest we go to bed earlier - I'm already down by 9.30 at the latest, the way things are going I'll be going the same time as wee man! 

Good luck x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Damn... forgot to say, we tried sleep to wake and he just woke!


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

This has been happening with one of my twins too. The clock said 5 something this morning (I just saw the 5, so didn't look-lol). She just chats! I'm hoping it's just a phase. 😊 xx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Ooo yay I got a lay in! ..... 6.20  

I'm pinning all my hopes on clock changing, on this subject how do you prepare them? Do I bring things forward a bit tomorrow in preparation for Sunday? Or go with the flow & see what happens? This is our first clock forward so not sure what's best. When clocks went back we just saw it through & she adapted pretty much straight away but I personally struggle with them going forward so wonder how she will be lol. 

All fun & games but totally worth it when she shouts mummy mummy from her cot!  

Sorry to see its not as un common as I thought


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Glad you got a lie in 😊. 

I am going to put her down at 7.30 on Sunday night ( as opposed to 7.00). This will be her 6.30.......complicated isn't it! 

Good luck xxx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Just thought I'd use this thread for some support! 

We started a very slow sleep lady shuffle about 6 weeks ago, due to various things we couldn't speed it up - blossom took a while to adjust at each stage plus hubby worked away etc. 
anyway 2 weeks ago we moved out of the room & she did so so well with only little moaning. We then had a holiday & she is now cutting a 2nd fang!  

I've just been upstairs for an hour trying to calm her through a door, she's been really screaming & sobbing on/off the whole time. I can't stand it it's heartbreaking, but the frustrating thing is when I go in to reassure she laughs/sings/pokes me etc!! I know she's mainly screaming to get me to go in & I try so hard to remind myself but then she turns it up a notch so I go in and then the little moo laughs. Bizarrely the day time nap has been lovely (have now tempted fate!) and she gives a grumble & sings then nods off. 
I'm certain she's tired in the eve as her behaviour suggests this plus she's waking much earlier than normal. 
I'm frustrated at myself as I used to be quite hard with this sort of thing at work but it's so different. 

Sorry for the rant I just needed to get it off my chest & I'm sure if we persevere we'll crack it!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

I only have a few mins but some quick tips (not sure if you have tried these)
1 - perfect babies who sleep don't exist they're a myth I'm sure  helps me anyway
2 - I used to set up floor cushions and lie next to cot bed, plus in my earphones and listen to music, talking book etc but play sleeping ie no interaction at all and even if teddy  thrown at me or screaming I would just "sleep". LO took to this and within a few nights he didn't try and engage just snuggled down and at least tried to sleep.
3 - if you think she's tired bring bedtime forward. It can feel counter productive but even now my almost 4 yr is a nightmare if overly tired and we keep to a strict routine (he still can wake during the night but comes in waves after. Good spell).

Focus on what your desired outcome i- is it LO falling asleep quickly etc or going to sleep on their own. Either way you need to accept that these things may not happen together. Many parents will tell you oh my child tucked in then that's them but if you delve they mean they can leave the child happily and trust they'll go to sleep but they can't control when so after a wine or two friends have admitted or I've no idea when she drops off I just know I'm downstairs doing ironing/watching TV and lo is in bed at 7.30. Whereas my lo is in bed at 7 and asleep for 7.30 unless overtired or has worries.

Good luck x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Great stuff from Gertie - the only thing I'd add is that just because she's baiting you doesn't mean she's not anxious and doesn't need you necessarily.  Their emotional regulation and cause-and-effect systems just aren't very sophisticated yet.  ((((hugs))))


----------

